# التقسيم التفاضلي differential indexing



## عبد الكريم جليل (5 فبراير 2010)

- التقسيم التفاضلي (Differential indexing) 
يستخدم التقسيم التفاضلي في حالة عدم وجود دوائر للتقسيم تناسب عدد التقاسيم المطلوب تفريزها ,أي عندما يكون عدد التقاسيم المطلوبة غير قابلة للقسمة على أي عدد من أعداد ثقوب دوائر أقراص التقسيم أو عندما يكون عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة عددا أوليا كبيرا (61,79,83,97,127). في هذه الحالة تستخدم دوائر ثقوب تقريبية عدد ثقوبها أكثر أو اقل بقليل من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والفرق الناتج عن التقريب يتم تعويضه باستخدام مجموعة من التروس الفرقية توصل بين قرص التقسيم الجانبي وعمود الدوران. يبين للشكل التالي مخطط لرأس التقسيم المتعدد الأغراض والمستخدم في التقسيم التفاضلي حيث يتم ربط عمود الدوران بمجموعة من التروس القابلة للاستبدال , (Z1,Z2,Z3,Z4) ومن ثم إلى زوج من التروس المخروطية (5) فالاسطوانة(4)ثم إلى قرص التقسيم (1). لو أخرجنا المثبت النابضي أو المسمار(3)من ثقب قرص التقسيم وأدرنا عمود الدوران (9)بواسطة العتلة (2)من خلال زوج من التروس (7) والعمود الدودي (البريمة) (8) ومن ثم إلى الترس الدودي(10). إن العمود (6)سيدور مع قرص التقسيم وكذلك زوج المسننات المخروطية (5) والاسطوانة (4). وبما إن دوران عمود الدوران يحصل بشكل أبطا من دوران عتلة التدوير بأربعين مرة فان قرص التقسيم سوف يدور ببطء. عند إجراء التقسيم التفاضلي يجب فصل مثبت قرص التقسيم من موضعه.

ايجاد نسبة التعشيق للتروس الفرقية
نسبة التعشيق= 
حيث إن :-
,  : تمثل عدد أسنان التروس القائدة
, : تمثل عدد أسنان التروس المقادة
: عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة
: عدد التقسيمات التقريبية 
تزود رؤوس التقسيم بعدد من التروس تختلف في عدد أسنانها وحسب نوع رأس التقسيم وكالتالي:-
المجموعة الأولى: 24(ترسين), 28, 32, 40, 44, 48, 56, 64, 72, 86, 100
المجموعة الثانية: 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, (24) ترسين, 27, 30, 33, 36, 39, 42, 45 48 , 51, 55 , 60
المجموعة الثالثة: 24(ترسين), 28, 32, 40, 44, 48, 56, 64, 72, 80, 84, 86, 96 ,100

يدور قرص التقسيم الجانبي (1) في اتجاه دوران ذراع التقسيم (2) أو عكسه ويتوقف اتجاه دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي على الرقم التقريبي المختار فإذا كان هذا العدد اكبر من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة فان دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي يجب أن يكون في نفس اتجاه دوران ذراع التقسيم . أما إذا كان العدد التقريبي اصغر فان دوران القرص يجب أن يكون عكس اتجاه دوران ذراع التقسيم.

التروس العاطلة (الحرة)
وفائدتها جعل حركة دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي مشابهه أو معاكسه لحركة ذراع التقسيم وحسب ما تم ذكره سابقا. في أثناء حل الأمثلة قد نحصل على نسبة تعشيق لأربعة تروس وتسمى تعشيقه مركبة أو نحصل على نسبة تعشيق لترسين فقط وتسمى تعشيقه بسيطة وبذلك يكون:-
1-عندما يكون العدد المختار التقريبي اكبر من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والتعشيقه بسيطة ,نستعمل ترس عاطل واحد ليكون اتجاه دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي مشابهه لحركة ذراع التقسيم.
2- عندما يكون العدد المختار التقريبي اكبر من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والتعشيقه مركبة,لا نستعمل تروس عاطله ليكون اتجاه دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي مشابهه لحركة ذراع التقسيم.
3- عندما يكون العدد المختار التقريبي اصغر من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والتعشيقه بسيطة ,نستعمل ترسين عاطلين ليكون اتجاه دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي معاكس لحركة ذراع التقسيم.
4- عندما يكون العدد المختار التقريبي اصغر من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والتعشيقه مركبه ,نستعمل ترس عاطل واحد ليكون اتجاه دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي معاكس لحركة ذراع التقسيم.
مثال1:-اوجد نسبة التعشيق للتروس الفرقية وحركة ذراع التقسيم لتقسيم( 323) تجويف على محيط شغلة اسطوانية.
الحل: نختار العدد التقريبي=320
نسبة التعشيق 
بما إن ناتج الطرح هو كمية سالبة (3-) والتعشيقة بسيطة 
إذن نحتاج إلى ترسين وسطيين للتوصيل بين الترس الأول والرابع لكي يكون اتجاه دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي معاكس لحركة ذراع التقسيم.
عدد دورات ذراع التقسيم 
إذن عدد دورات ذراع التقسيم هي ثقبان من دائرة الثقوب الحاوية على (16) ثقب

مثال2:-اوجد نسبة التعشيق للتروس الفرقية وحركة ذراع التقسيم لتقسيم محيط شغلة اسطوانية الى ( 83) جزء.
الحل: نختار العدد التقريبي= 80 
نسبة التعشيق 
بما إن ناتج الطرح هو كمية سالبة (3-) والتعشيقة بسيطة 
إذن نحتاج إلى ترسين وسطيين للتوصيل بين الترس الأول والرابع لكي يكون اتجاه دوران قرص التقسيم الجانبي معاكس لحركة ذراع التقسيم.
عدد دورات ذراع التقسيم 
إذن عدد دورات ذراع التقسيم هي ( 8) ثقوب من دائرة الثقوب الحاوية على (16) ثقب


----------



## f_abady (9 مارس 2010)

وما الفرق بين التقسيم التفاضلى والتقسيم المركب
وفين الصوره الموضحه لراس التقسيم بالتروس ؟


----------



## f_abady (9 مارس 2010)

عبد الكريم جليل قال:


> - التقسيم التفاضلي (differential indexing)
> يستخدم التقسيم التفاضلي في حالة عدم وجود دوائر للتقسيم تناسب عدد التقاسيم المطلوب تفريزها ,أي عندما يكون عدد التقاسيم المطلوبة غير قابلة للقسمة على أي عدد من أعداد ثقوب دوائر أقراص التقسيم أو عندما يكون عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة عددا أوليا كبيرا (61,79,83,97,127). في هذه الحالة تستخدم دوائر ثقوب تقريبية عدد ثقوبها أكثر أو اقل بقليل من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والفرق الناتج عن التقريب يتم تعويضه باستخدام مجموعة من التروس الفرقية توصل بين قرص التقسيم الجانبي وعمود الدوران. يبين للشكل التالي مخطط لرأس التقسيم المتعدد الأغراض والمستخدم في التقسيم التفاضلي حيث يتم ربط عمود الدوران بمجموعة من التروس القابلة للاستبدال , (z1,z2,z3,z4) ومن ثم إلى زوج من التروس المخروطية (5) فالاسطوانة(4)ثم إلى قرص التقسيم (1). لو أخرجنا المثبت النابضي أو المسمار(3)من ثقب قرص التقسيم وأدرنا عمود الدوران (9)بواسطة العتلة (2)من خلال زوج من التروس (7) والعمود الدودي (البريمة) (8) ومن ثم إلى الترس الدودي(10). إن العمود (6)سيدور مع قرص التقسيم وكذلك زوج المسننات المخروطية (5) والاسطوانة (4). وبما إن دوران عمود الدوران يحصل بشكل أبطا من دوران عتلة التدوير بأربعين مرة فان قرص التقسيم سوف يدور ببطء. عند إجراء التقسيم التفاضلي يجب فصل مثبت قرص التقسيم من موضعه.
> 
> ايجاد نسبة التعشيق للتروس الفرقية
> ...


هل تعنى ان نسبه التعشيق تساوى=( عدد اسنان الترس القائد /عدد اسنان الترس المنقاد )*(عدد التقسيمات المطلوبه/عدد التقسيمات التقريبيه)


----------



## f_abady (9 مارس 2010)

عبد الكريم جليل قال:


> - التقسيم التفاضلي (differential indexing)
> يستخدم التقسيم التفاضلي في حالة عدم وجود دوائر للتقسيم تناسب عدد التقاسيم المطلوب تفريزها ,أي عندما يكون عدد التقاسيم المطلوبة غير قابلة للقسمة على أي عدد من أعداد ثقوب دوائر أقراص التقسيم أو عندما يكون عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة عددا أوليا كبيرا (61,79,83,97,127). في هذه الحالة تستخدم دوائر ثقوب تقريبية عدد ثقوبها أكثر أو اقل بقليل من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والفرق الناتج عن التقريب يتم تعويضه باستخدام مجموعة من التروس الفرقية توصل بين قرص التقسيم الجانبي وعمود الدوران. يبين للشكل التالي مخطط لرأس التقسيم المتعدد الأغراض والمستخدم في التقسيم التفاضلي حيث يتم ربط عمود الدوران بمجموعة من التروس القابلة للاستبدال , (z1,z2,z3,z4) ومن ثم إلى زوج من التروس المخروطية (5) فالاسطوانة(4)ثم إلى قرص التقسيم (1). لو أخرجنا المثبت النابضي أو المسمار(3)من ثقب قرص التقسيم وأدرنا عمود الدوران (9)بواسطة العتلة (2)من خلال زوج من التروس (7) والعمود الدودي (البريمة) (8) ومن ثم إلى الترس الدودي(10). إن العمود (6)سيدور مع قرص التقسيم وكذلك زوج المسننات المخروطية (5) والاسطوانة (4). وبما إن دوران عمود الدوران يحصل بشكل أبطا من دوران عتلة التدوير بأربعين مرة فان قرص التقسيم سوف يدور ببطء. عند إجراء التقسيم التفاضلي يجب فصل مثبت قرص التقسيم من موضعه.
> 
> ايجاد نسبة التعشيق للتروس الفرقية
> ...


ما الفرق بين المجموعه الاولى والثانيه تقريبا نفس المجموعه بنفس الارقام وماذا تعنى ب24 (ترسين) هل الارقام تعنى عدد الاسنان ؟


----------



## f_abady (9 مارس 2010)

عبد الكريم جليل قال:


> - التقسيم التفاضلي (differential indexing)
> يستخدم التقسيم التفاضلي في حالة عدم وجود دوائر للتقسيم تناسب عدد التقاسيم المطلوب تفريزها ,أي عندما يكون عدد التقاسيم المطلوبة غير قابلة للقسمة على أي عدد من أعداد ثقوب دوائر أقراص التقسيم أو عندما يكون عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة عددا أوليا كبيرا (61,79,83,97,127). في هذه الحالة تستخدم دوائر ثقوب تقريبية عدد ثقوبها أكثر أو اقل بقليل من عدد التقسيمات المطلوبة والفرق الناتج عن التقريب يتم تعويضه باستخدام مجموعة من التروس الفرقية توصل بين قرص التقسيم الجانبي وعمود الدوران. يبين للشكل التالي مخطط لرأس التقسيم المتعدد الأغراض والمستخدم في التقسيم التفاضلي حيث يتم ربط عمود الدوران بمجموعة من التروس القابلة للاستبدال , (z1,z2,z3,z4) ومن ثم إلى زوج من التروس المخروطية (5) فالاسطوانة(4)ثم إلى قرص التقسيم (1). لو أخرجنا المثبت النابضي أو المسمار(3)من ثقب قرص التقسيم وأدرنا عمود الدوران (9)بواسطة العتلة (2)من خلال زوج من التروس (7) والعمود الدودي (البريمة) (8) ومن ثم إلى الترس الدودي(10). إن العمود (6)سيدور مع قرص التقسيم وكذلك زوج المسننات المخروطية (5) والاسطوانة (4). وبما إن دوران عمود الدوران يحصل بشكل أبطا من دوران عتلة التدوير بأربعين مرة فان قرص التقسيم سوف يدور ببطء. عند إجراء التقسيم التفاضلي يجب فصل مثبت قرص التقسيم من موضعه.
> 
> ايجاد نسبة التعشيق للتروس الفرقية
> ...


 كيف نحدد نوع التعشيق اذا ما كان بسيط او مركب وكيف يتم حساب او اختيار الثقوب كما فى المثال الاول او الثانى( إذن عدد دورات ذراع التقسيم هي ( 8) ثقوب من دائرة الثقوب الحاوية على (16) ث) كيف تم او على اى اساس تم الاختيار؟


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

